# Sevilla 2006, por Canelita



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola compañeros, esta vez comparto con ustedes fotos de un viaje que realicé a la ciudad de Sevilla en el verano del 2006. ¡Aquí van!

*El barrio judío*
Un mapita 



















































































































































































































































Por los alrededores del barrio judío...


















































































Este thread continuará...¡hasta luego! :wave:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Una de las ciudades mas bonitas e interesantes de Europa... Espero con ansias las proximas fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Una maravillosa ciudad


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Imágenes sagradas*

Es muy común encontrar imágenes religiosas en la fachada de una casa o iglesia, o incluso al costado, generalmente a lo alto, van acompañadas de farolitos. Aquí una recopilación de las que encontré durante mis caminatas...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*La catedral de Sevilla*

La catedral de Sevilla es uno de los monumentos más característicos de la ciudad y parada obligatoria para todo turista. De estilo mayormente gótico, esta edificación es considerada la iglesia gótica más grande del mundo, y la tercera iglesia (en general) más grande.




















































































































































































































































Aquí yacen (supuestamente) los restos de Cristóbal Colón. El féretro está sostenido por las figuras (muy imponentes) de cuatro reyes que representan a los cuatro reinos de España. A mí en lo particular, el ver estas estatuas me dio cosa, no puedo explicar por qué. 




























Una vista de la torre de la Giralda...luego subiremos









La catedral de noche


















Alrededores de la Catedral
































































Una inscripción donde se menciona que Cervantes utilizó la Catedral como escenario de un episodio de sus _Novelas ejemplares_


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Siempre he querido conocer Andalucía y todavía no he podido, muchas gracias por compartir tus fotos! La ciudad se ve hermosa...Y la Catedral :eek2:! Ya sabes que siento predilección por el estilo gótico...!
Saludosss!!!


----------



## Raldcon (Jul 28, 2007)

Nada como sevilla, para mi la ciudad mas bonita de españa, con un gran plus...las sevillanas :banana:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Que ciudad para mas hermosa, tan llena de detalles por donde se mire. 

Gracias por la muestra Canelita.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Oye Canelita buenas fotos, la ciudad se ve muy interesante para caminar, con muchos recovecos para conocer. Dime quien era Amalio?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Tremendo paseo!, me gustaron mucho tus fotos, sobre todo la catedral, impactante!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:drool:

Las fotos hacen babear a cualquiera... Qué linda ciudad!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Muchas gracias a todos*

Aún tengo muchas fotos más para mostrarles, pero tendrá que ser de a pocos...Sevilla es sin duda una de las ciudades más encantadoras (al igual que las sevillanas Y sevillanos  )y su arquitectura fantástica. Y como varios de ustedes mencionaron, uno puede caminar y caminar y por todos lados encontrarán un detalle digno de fotografiar. En lo personal, cada vez que veo estas fotos me transporta a esos días cuando gozamos de lo linda que es Sevilla. Lo que sí les advierto, traten de no ir en pleno verano, porque es UN HORNO. Es lo único de lo que me quejo, el calor era insoportable (aunque para mí, Barcelona es peor por la humedad). 

Carlos, según tengo entendido, Amalio fue un artista que adquirió esa casa muy cerca a la Giralda (la torre de la catedral) para poder contemplarla siempre desde su ventana. Esa inscripción la escribió en los idiomas representantes de las tres culturas que construyeron la historia de Sevilla. Puedes encontrar más información en la página web de la fundación:
http://www.fundacionamalio.com/amalio.htm

Gracias de nuevo a todos, y muy pronto estaré posteando más fotos. :wave:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bien cheveres las fotos kay:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*La torre de la Giralda*

La gran torre y campanario de la ciudad, la Giralda, es la más alta de Sevilla. Curiosamente, no tiene escaleras, sino 35 rampas estrechas, cada una enumerada al final de la misma. En aquella época, el sultán subiría a caballo, para luego gozar de la magnífica vista en la parte más alta de la torre (increíble...).
Les diré que la subida es una hazaña, pero se puede hacer. Si hubiesen sido escalinatas en vez de rampas, quizá habría desistido del intento a medio camino. Oooooh, pero cuando llegas al final, la recompensa bien lo vale...











Una inscripción que explica el origen de la Giralda:









A medida que uno va subiendo, se pueden apreciar vistas panorámicas de la ciudad, así como de las cúpulas de la Catedral:








































































Ganas no me faltaban de tirarme a la piscina ahí en el techo, a la derecha:



































































































¡Yeahhhhh! Ya llegamos al campanario...


















¡Por fiiiiiiiinnnnn! ...ya bajamos.









Hasta pronto... :wave:


----------



## Raldcon (Jul 28, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, creo que te has olvidado de una foto muy importante que seguro tienes, postea una de la torre del oro!! jejeje un saludo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Claro que sí, Raldcon*

De hecho, tengo UNA SERIE de la torre...claro, la torre de ellos, y lo que tenía dentro, todito nuestro (disculpen si alguien se siente herido, es broma)  Ya está por venir.
¡Saludos!



Raldcon said:


> Muy buenas fotos, creo que te has olvidado de una foto muy importante que seguro tienes, postea una de la torre del oro!! jejeje un saludo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustaron las fotos que son al nivel del suelo, se ve muy bonito, bien conservado y todo pero, en las panorámicas, da la impresión de ser algo desordenado, pero en general se ve un lugar simpático. Buenas fotos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Otras zonas del centro de Sevilla*

Continuando, algunos alrededores de la Catedral...El Alcázar (no tengo mis fotos del interior a la mano, será para otra oportunidad)



























El Archivo de Indias


















La Universidad de Sevilla. Esta sucursal ocupa lo que antiguamente era el Estanco del Tabaco, lugar donde supuestamente trabajaba Carmen, la de la famosa ópera




























Chequeamos el interior de la universidad, antes de registrarnos (Congreso de Americanistas)


















Luego de ver la universidad, caminamos, perdiéndonos por allí...como dicen los sevillanos ¡qué caló!!!!!






















































¡Hey! Este balcón se me hace muy conocido...vemos tantos así en Perú 


















El hotel Alfonso XIII, qué joyita, lindíiiiiisimo









Al parecer había una exhibición...éste me parece que es un Klimt, ¿será copia, no?













































Otras 'cosillas' por ahí...








































































Creo que es todo por hoy...luego regreso con la Torre de Oro...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Grandes fotos...muy bueno.*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonita ciudad. Brilla por su historia latente es sus edificios antiguos !!! Me gsuta esa arquitectura cargada de detalle sin que fastidie la vista.... Buen thread canela!


----------

